
Released a tool (nice SSH VPN btw). Now what? - ivanilves
Hi all,<p>Just released a first stable (ha-ha) version of my software.<p>It is an SSH VPN client, focused on:<p>* easiness of use (just specify a host or saved connection profile)<p>* reliable reconnections (works pretty well on mobile Internet while on bus or train)<p>* keeping many simultaneous tunnels at a time<p>* almost zero dependencies (no Ruby, no Python)<p>Many of my DevOps&#x2F;SysAdmin folks (incl me myself) are using it to <i></i>quickly<i></i> connect infrastructures behind the bastion hosts. 
Usually bastion host is an AWS machine with a public IP and nothing besides SSH installed.<p>Key reason to use such tool is that most of DevOps folks have no time or no need&#x2F;no desire to bother with &quot;real&quot; VPN.<p>Project URL is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ivanilves&#x2F;xiringuito<p>The question is:<p>project is written in Bash (oops) and it works. 
Is there any big sense to rewrite it in a decent lang, like Golang, or it is better to just keep it as is, as long as it works?<p>This question does not leave my head :-\<p>Thanks!
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
ivanilves
Great! Thank you for this idea!

------
chmielewski
If you leave it bash, why not implement a nice ncurses tui menu?

~~~
ivanilves
Yes, this could be nice. For now IMO there is no big need for tui, as long as
app is very simple and "xaval" interactive mode is enough for selecting
connection profiles (IMO again). However if there will be more options, more
complexity, tui will become must-have. Great "growth" idea anyway, thanks!

